# Can you help identify which brand this is?



## SunnySide14 (10 mo ago)

Hi,

My tenant just told me that the shower handle fell off. Hopefully it just needs a screw, but if I need to get a replacement, could someone help me by identifying what brand this is? I think it might be Moen, but I'm not sure.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yep, Moen 1255


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Best bet would be to get all the cartridges that look like that and try them out


----------



## SunnySide14 (10 mo ago)

Debo22 said:


> Yep, Moen 1255


Thank you! Really appreciate the quick response!


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

You need a replacement to give your tenant a screw? Sure, I'll help out. Just wondering why you don't want to screw her any more. Anything I should know?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

tub spout pics always help. thanks.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

SunnySide14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My tenant just told me that the shower handle fell off. Hopefully it just needs a screw, but if I need to get a replacement, could someone help me by identifying what brand this is? I think it might be Moen, but I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


A professional plumber posting on a professional plumbers Only forum and asking this?! Do yourself a favor and quit your outfit! No real training means you work for a hack. Move on. I quit the trade for over ten years because of bad leadership/training like you. Finally got in with the right crowd. Now I run my own business.

Seriously if you want to advance in this trade, find a master who is willing to do his job and teach you right!


----------

